# Rueben Patterson's Quote...



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

> “We just got embarrassed. The team’s second unit killed us. He’s not pointing a finger, it’s all of us. Everybody in this locker room. If we keep playing like we do, we aren’t going to win more than 20 games. Look at us tonight. *We haven’t played teams like the Lakers and the Pistons. We got killed by the Clippers.* We’re missing veterans. There’s no veteran guys here. We’re young. It’s a building process and it’s going to be a frustrating year.”


What kind of quote is this? :curse:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like how he compared the Pistons and the Lakers. Those two aren't really on the same level anymore. Quote sounds very intelegent and open minded lol.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

casebeck22 said:


> I like how he compared the Pistons and the Lakers. Those two aren't really on the same level anymore. Quote sounds very intelegent and open minded lol.


Well, news does travel slower in some circles than others. Maybe he hasn't heard how the Lakers traded Shaq for Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown yet?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is ok, old age will do that to you.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

tick...tick........tick.tick

^^^^^^^^the sound of the ruben patterson timebomb waiting to go off

how is the guy still with the blazers??

he`s an absolute moron who never stops whining,complaining,fighting his own teammates,fighting the coach etc etc


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, the Blazers are still over the Salary cap...


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Ruben is a blockhead and says dumb stuff all the time, nothing new here. He does play hard on the court though, so we kinda try and ignore it.



Harry_Minge said:


> how is the guy still with the blazers??


Would you trade for him? Apparently noone else will either.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

patterson is a *JOKE*


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Weasel said:


> It is ok, old age will do that to you.


HaHaHa.. So True!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, since his team won't be making the playoffs at least it will leave him more quality time to be spent with his children's nanny. Sick pud. I hope he "suffers" this year, at least as much as one can suffer while collecting a multi-million dollar paycheck. Just shut up and play Ruben, nobody cares what you have to say.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

MJG said:


> Well, news does travel slower in some circles than others. Maybe he hasn't heard how the Lakers traded Shaq for Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown yet?



Lol i think you mean for lamar caron and grant......lol "and we got killed by the clippers" haha pretty funny stuff


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

More reason to prove them wrong, look at the Angels


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

this is coming from Ruben "Kobe Stopper" Patterson eh lol


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Man, Patterson is a *******. I wonder what will be his quote when we kick his *** again 4X.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Unfortunately we only play them 3X this reg. season.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd love to have our teams play against his again. :clown:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hmmm we got killed by the clippers. well it is obvious that he thinks the clippers suck. so his team got beaten by a crappy team which makes his team......in the ****ter


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> hmmm we got killed by the clippers. well it is obvious that he thinks the clippers suck. so his team got beaten by a crappy team which makes his team......in the ****ter


Simple deduction, so surprising that Ruben was unable to compute such a fundamental formula. 

Just to clarify things a bit for RuPat: 

- Your team's roster is the lesser experienced, lesser accomplished and less talented in comparison to the Clippers. In case you havn't been paying close attention, take a long look at what's around you. Long gone are the days of Clyde Drexler, Jerome Kersey and Terry Porter. The last franchise player you had has been gone for three years now and has a championship ring. Wake up. 

- Your team does not possess a singular advantage over the Clippers at any position within the starting five. Kaman>Ratfliff, Brand>Randolph, Cassell>Telfair, Maggette>Miles, Mobley>Dixon. I would also go so far as to say the LA bench is superior to the Blazers. Maybe a matter of opinion, but most likely the consensus would agree. 

- You Ruben are destined to lose the majority of the time when your roster is comprised of inferior talent. Not really a newsflash, but a fact that has seemingly eluded you at the moment. 

Now please stop talking and just be grateful you're not a New Orleans/Oklahoma Hornet.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We should just ignore this quote considering the source. He is the self-proclaimed Kobe stopper!! HA HA


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I was just surprised he's still talking lol


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> tick...tick........tick.tick
> 
> ^^^^^^^^the sound of the ruben patterson timebomb waiting to go off
> 
> ...


Statement from Trail Blazers GM John Nash: “Ruben Patterson has been placed on the inactive list and sent home to Portland for the rest of this road trip for his behavior both on and off the court. We will not tolerate this type of behavior from any player. We will continue to demand a higher level of professionalism and personal responsibility from all of our players or we will continue to take appropriate action.”

:clap:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ruben "Nanny Stopper" Patterson is a jerk and he gets no respect from me.


----------

